# [pfSense] samba34 on pfsense



## andepas (Mar 11, 2011)

Good evening, I'm installing the samba34 on pfsense (FreeBSD 7.2), but the following error appears after installation:

```
Samba3 * now * package does not include ADS support the portability problems due
Kerberos5 with libraries on different installations. You need to build port
yourself to get this functionality.

For additional hints and directions, please, look into the README.FreeBSD file.
```
  When I try to choke the error appears:

```
/ libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libcrypt.so.5"not found, required by "libcups.so.2"
```

Please, please help
Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Mar 11, 2011)

andepas said:
			
		

> I'm installing the samba34 on pfsense (FreeBSD 7.2)


[thread=7290]Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD[/thread]

Please don't hijack someone else's thread with an unrelated question.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 11, 2011)

Exactly. Split off & prefixed.


----------



## andepas (Mar 12, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> [thread=7290]Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD[/thread]
> 
> Please don't hijack someone else's thread with an unrelated question.



Ok, sorry.


----------

